# Lesnar's UFC Debut - This Satuarday



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

So, with Brock Lesnar, from MN has his UFC debut this saturday. Looks like it could be a great fight. Are any of you going to watch it? Who do you have?

I have:

Lesnar wins via TKO/KO over Mir.

Nog wins via Submission over Tim Sylvia.

Griffin wins over Tibau.

Almeida wins over Yundt.

Marquadt wins over Horn.

I think Lesnar will hold back on his takedowns, and try to stand with Mir and strike. I believe that Lesnar does NOT want to go to the ground against Mir if he doesn't have too. Why go to were Mir's most dangerous. I see Lesnar testing the striking and if that's not working, then go for the takedown and GnP. I see Lesnar hitting Mir and knocking him to the mat, where he'll pounce and end it with 3 to 4 strikes on the ground wherein the ref jumps into stop it. (Lesnar doesn't need "great" striking to make this happen, just one solid hit.

I think if Big Nog can't get it to the ground, Tim will win. If Nog can get it to the ground, it will be over quickly for Tim.

Griffin always puts on great fights, so that will hopefully be shown.

:sniper:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Welcome to the UFC Brock!!

All that hard work, lifting weights, etc. and he got submitted in 90 seconds. I bet he will be back a lot smarter in his next match...at least I hope so.


----------

